# just sits down and wont move !



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

ive been putting a lead on flossy every day for the past week to try and get her use to it for when she can go out but most of the time she just sits down looks scared and wont move not even for a treat, i have to stand her up then we move about 2 steps before she sits and wont move again, is there anything else i should be doing?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I remember it well! She was OK at first but started doing that after a few weeks. Jogging excitingly was the most effective way to get Izzy to move. She grew out of it but it took a while, now she loves going out.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

ive had my two youngest kids running in front of her but she still wont move and the poor little thing looks so scared i then feel really mean , guess i will just have to keep trying it with her


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kepp trying and once she realizes the fun that she can have outdoors and that it isn't just a scarry place she will be pulling on the lead and we will see a new thread from you how to stop it  it'll be fine, she will love it soon


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I found with Betty that if I put the lead on away from the door and then went to the door and opened it she was so scared she'd not get to come out to she'd forget about the lead and then run to the door!

I think they all struggle with the lead first of all. I think they say to just leave it on and let it trail around so they get used to it.

Once she gets used to going out for walks she'll love her lead as it means she gets a walk!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

thanks, ill keep on with it and try not to look at her sad puppy dog eyes


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I would suggest using really good treats like chicken, cheese or liver and rewarding every time she takes a step or two forwards. Also have you tried her with the lead just hanging without holding it so she gets used to the idea?


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

ive done the treat thing but will try with leaving the lead hanging, thanks for your help


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, poor thing. Let us know how you get on. I think I used to put the lead on Rosie in the house and let her get used to the feel of it (letting it hang, like the others have said), just for 5 minutes to begin with. And I seem to remember it was during fun, play times so she had other distractions. It seems like so long ago, but it wasn't!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Ah, poor thing. Let us know how you get on. I think I used to put the lead on Rosie in the house and let her get used to the feel of it (letting it hang, like the others have said), just for 5 minutes to begin with. And I seem to remember it was during fun, play times so she had other distractions. It seems like so long ago, but it wasn't!


I agree (not that i have my puppy yet!) but in all the books ive read it says put collar and lead on then distract them with a favourite toy and treat and play with them for a while and just keep doing it everyday ,they will get used to it in the end.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Having the same problem with Rosie. Can get her to walk using a treat, just wonder if its the weight of the clip because she is tiny. Going to get a clip to hang from her collar see if that helps.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i took Flossy out on the front lawn yesterday on her lead and for some reason she was great, we had no sitting down she was happy to keep walking round, dont know if its just because its a new place for her as shes only been in the back garden on her lead before but it worked ! X


----------



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

Ruby didn't like the collar so I swapped to a harness which shes fine with. If I left the lead dragging she would chew it! I just did plenty of 5 min sessions in the garden rewarding with treats. I also took her out a few times with the harness and collar on but carried her stick with it they grow up really quickly.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have read in a dog training book that, when your pup is old enough to go for a walk after all of its shots and things....just walk. be confident and start to go at a good pase. that way the dog has to keep up and is watching you for direction. The author of the book is Brad Patison. he is a little bit tough love at times but alot of his techniques worked for us in regards to walks and lose leash etc.


----------

